# Cost/ effectiveness of neutering guinea pigs (boars)?



## Baby British

Has anyone had their boar neutered and if so how much did you pay? I'm considering the possibility of getting Basil done if it means he can be paired with another piggie. So far I have tried him with two adult males as well as a baby boar and none have worked out. Has anyone been in a similar situation and found a male/ female pair more suited after neutering?


----------



## Nonnie

Ive had numerous ones castrated. Paid the same price my vets charge for a cat castrate, which was about £45 (my vets are pricey though).

Never had a problem with them once they were done. All went on to live with one or more females. The sexual behaviour was reduced, but that may have been related to being constantly with a female, rather than just sniffing one occasionally through the wire and getting over excited.

Ive only lost one, 3 days afterwards as he never really recovered and never started eating again.
Since him ive always syringe fed every 2 hours for the first 24, regardless of whether or not they are eating. I think thats where i went wrong with Elvis. My knowledge wasnt so great then, and i trusted my vets who gave me zero advice.


----------



## chrissielk

it does not have the same effect on guinea pig boars as like dogs ect. The only different it will make is that he could be put in with a female.

I had this problem with some of mine Bumble was the worst would not go with any piggy even from a young age. I found a great rescue and she paired him with two babies we got Dumbo as didn't have the space to have three in one cage at the time. She has now paired all my single boars. They all stayed with her for about a week to make sure all went well.


----------



## Baby British

I know that neutering wouldn't affect his personality at all although I did spend a period of time wondering if he would be better with a female seen as they seem not as endlessly territorial as the boys.

Still having witnessed Basil's behaviour in recent days as a singleton I think this is definitely the way forward for him. He is a lot friendlier when I go to pick him up as he's stopped chattering at me (can only assume he felt threatened by the other pig which added to his anxiety around me)

I have him in a large bar cage positioned right next to the three babies so as he can see and chat to them. He seems happy with this arrangement. I've had to buy a huge cage to house the babies as I didn't bank on having three boars kept together. I just pray they don't fall out as they get older and the extra space will be enough to keep the peace. Definitely no more piggies for me after these!

Thanks for the advice


----------



## chrissielk

well some love being on their own. I have a sow lacey who will not go with another hoping fingers cross she will go with bella when she is weaned as lacey has been a mother. but hey if they don't they don't


----------

